# Help! Why is my site crashing? [May Livelihood Report]



## Null (Jun 1, 2014)

The site has just recovered from instability caused by too much traffic. Sonichu doodles are really popular, apparently.

I'm currently calibrating apache and mysql to run on our new server. The 10 minutes of downtime, the first in quite a while, was for moving to a new Linode box which has some better figures tied to it(100% more ram, 50% more monthly transfer included for free). We'll be running on fewer CPUs, but with better cores, and more efficient SSD harddrives. Autism should be getting served up extremely quickly once I get everything ironed out. We shouldn't require another serious downtime unless things continue to be shitty, in which case I'll have to upgrade to an ever better server.

So here are some pretty graphs.

Growth over May:






Pretty modest. The % gains are relatively higher than average, but if you compare May to all of our history on XenForo it's a lot more extreme.






Our highest Log-Ins for one day now sits at 559, earned on the final day of May. The highest number of users I've seen was just before the crash, at 230 (360 was one phpBB immediately after the January fire).

So all in all things are doing too well for the existing box to handle and I've already taken care of it. I'll be sorting out server shit in the mean time which may result in more hiccups and random errors, but it's looking pretty good.


----------



## silentprincess (Jun 1, 2014)

I like that the likes are getting more and more higher.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Jun 1, 2014)

silentprincess said:


> I like that the likes are getting more and more higher.



You know who is to blame for that.


----------



## silentprincess (Jun 1, 2014)

Dork Of Ages said:


> You know who is to blame for that.



I am glad doing my job correctly, being the Likes Fairy.


----------



## Pikonic (Jun 1, 2014)

Dork Of Ages said:


> You know who is to blame for that.


Well, Holdek was slacking a bit.

Mobile didn't seem to have any problems.


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Jun 1, 2014)

Null said:


> The site has just recovered from instability caused by too much traffic. Sonichu doodles are really popular, apparently.
> 
> I'm currently calibrating apache and mysql to run on our new server. The 10 minutes of downtime, the first in quite a while, was for moving to a new Linode box which has some better figures tied to it(100% more ram, 50% more monthly transfer included for free). We'll be running on fewer CPUs, but with better cores, and more efficient SSD harddrives. Autism should be getting served up extremely quickly once I get everything ironed out. We shouldn't require another serious downtime unless things continue to be shitty, in which case I'll have to upgrade to an ever better server.
> 
> ...


................I totally understood all of this.


----------



## silentprincess (Jun 2, 2014)

silentprincess said:


> I am glad doing my job correctly, being the Likes Fairy.



Sorry if I sounded selfish there, or upset anybody, or using a gimmick. I didn't mean, and I am so sorry.


----------



## EI 903 (Jun 2, 2014)

silentprincess said:


> Sorry if I sounded selfish there, or upset anybody, or using a gimmick. I didn't mean, and I am so sorry.



No reason to be sorry. None of those worries are founded. :-)


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 3, 2014)

All hail the Likes fairy.

Great to see the forum getting even more traffic.


----------



## scxthursday (Jun 8, 2014)

silentprincess said:


> I am glad doing my job correctly, being the Likes Fairy.



The fairy Likemother (no relation to Snorlax)


----------



## Null (Jun 16, 2014)

Total: 802 (members: 111, guests: 678, robots: 13)

wut


----------



## Dr. Meme (Jun 16, 2014)

Null said:


> Total: 802 (members: 111, guests: 678, robots: 13)
> 
> wut


That's a lot of autists.

Null you should download more ram.


----------



## Batman VS Tony Danza (Jun 16, 2014)

Oh great, more of those fucking cwcki spergs?


----------



## Null (Jun 17, 2014)

It's just my lynch mob


----------



## Null (Jun 21, 2014)

I hadn't restarted the server in so long the php log for the forum had grown to 37gig.

Welcome back. Continue sperging.


----------

